# divorce in portugal



## koko (Aug 21, 2008)

does anyone know the divorce system for expats in Portugal?
The time it takes for example.
Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## lena green (Aug 11, 2008)

Fastest and cheapest way is Easyjet. For 50 quid on a good day your back home, problem solved.


----------

